# who here works at C.F.B sheawater in nova scotia?



## castle123 (24 Sep 2004)

i am in grade nine and i was wondering if   any one for C.F.B. shear water is willing to let me job showdow them.   plz let me no and what or job is plz  i am will ing to do aything that has to do with air craft.



 regards:matthew 



(Edited by M. O'Leary to correct spelling and grammar of thread title.)


----------



## Garbageman (24 Sep 2004)

Mmmmm, liver in Nova Scotia.

Seriously though, there are many people on here from that area.  You may have to be more specific about what trade you're interested in.


----------



## castle123 (27 Sep 2004)

ok    i am interested in air plane mechanics and air traffic controlle.


----------



## childs56 (27 Sep 2004)

This would be through your school correct. If it is then hopefully your teacher could get a hold of the Air Wing their. I am sure that there are Airmen and Women their willing to assist you. I did that myself for two weeks when I was in grade ten but on the other side of the country at CFB Comox In BC. I really enjoyed it and learned a lot from it.To bad I couldn't help you out more. I am sure someone will though.


----------



## Cloud Cover (27 Sep 2004)

I ... just ....can't ... take... this ....any .... llllonger. 
Would the directing staff please correct the title of this thread before I snap. [and when I snap, you'll be the first to know!!]


----------



## meni0n (27 Sep 2004)

What's wrong with the liver in nova scotia?


----------



## castle123 (29 Sep 2004)

i am just wondering if any body here works at C.F.B shearwater and would let me job shadow them armounf april or may. i am in gr. 9 and very responsible and i go to air cadets just across the street at building four.


  i dont mind what your job id as log as it has to do with aircraft.


  regards:matthew


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Sep 2004)

You already posted this.


----------



## castle123 (1 Oct 2004)

how here lives in dartmouth nova scotia and works in the military? i was just wondering because i want to job showdowe  someone in the military
 i dont care what your job is and long as it is  in the military
?


regards:matthew :soldier: :soldier: :soldier:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Oct 2004)

OK castle...this is your third time posting this. If someone wants to get in touch with you but enough is enough. If you persist in the same posts they will be deleted and you will be given a warning for spamming. Understand?

If any military personnel are interested in helping castle123 with his request please IM him.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Oct 2004)

Check your PMs!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Oct 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/20528.0.html

Castle123.....check what you asked above...you asked if anyone in the military was from Dartmouth....the navy is part of military......you are spamming  and I am deleting your same posts if you do so again I will up your warning if not ban you all together.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (13 Oct 2004)

God help the lad who has to have castle shadow him.... the Browning HP is under the seat.


----------

